

Quantum entanglement of two diamonds at macroscopic scale - ww520
http://www.livescience.com/17264-quantum-entanglement-macroscopic-diamonds.html

======
ck2
It's strange that few grasp how amazing this actually is.

I think its because of the poor article title.

These are millimeter sized diamonds - that's a staggering phenomenon.

Einstein would be freaking out.

